# 1996 Mercedes S320



## FrankLa (Jan 1, 2012)

The remote control to open the doors works on sight of the rear view mirror. Is there a remote that is like new cars, for this auto? This car uses air to open the doors. Do not want to spend a lot of money.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

An optical remote like that is going to be the best!

With all the "radio frequency" gizmos out there lately, some people are having trouble with their car remotes not working. All those other signals "jam" the air waves.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

note to self. do not buy Mercedes.


----------

